# Fisheye lens - Advice please



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I keep seeing images which i think look quite interesting and id love to give it ago using a fisheye lens.

I have a canon 1100D and are slowly getting better (in my opinion) and more experienced (nothing amazing however) at taking pictures.

Iv been looking at fisheye lenses however i find it a minefield for a beginner. Budget is dependant however understandably as a beginner not too much in the region of £200-£300 or lower.

What am i to look for?
What manufacturers are recomended?
Is there any add ons to additional lenses? (i have a 18-55mm and 55-250mm canon lenses)
Is there different depths that different lenses will give? 

Sorry if they seem simple question but looking to learn.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

OK - you basically have three options:


Buying a cheapish low quality Fish-eye lens adaptor from ebaY or the like.
A Full frame Fish-eye lens
A Circular Fish-eye lens
Options 2 and 3 are available from independent lens manufacturers and thus cheaper than Canon EF lenses, but the question which you have to ask yourself is "Can I justify the cost of a Fish-eye lens?"

There are in my opinion several other questions you need to ask yourself:


Do I need it?
Can I afford it?
Can I justify the purchase?
Will I give it enough use to make the purchase viable?
I think the majority of photographers - especially relative newcomers to the hobby - flirt with fairly extreme effects/techniques. For me in the late seventies/early eighties it was using Cokin special effects filters - the craze lasted a couple of years and resulted in a few hundred slides - mostly landscapes - with horrible skies etc. Most photographers in my experience tend to buy some sort of gizmo(s) at an early point in their photography careers, but most seldom stick with them for long.

My advice to you is to do some serious thinking on this, to decide if you really want/need to go down this route.

Here's my final thought - I have a Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM lens. This is a very useful lanscape lens which gives a reasonable level of distortion at the wide end - how about such a useful lens like this with perhaps some sort of screw in filter giving a little bit of extra distortion rather than burning a fair few hundred quid on a Fish-eye lens.

Just my sixpennyworth, hope it helps.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

There is a test of various fisheye lenses in the current issue of Advanced Photographer mag, cheapest being a Samyang at £230, but most of the others appear to be around the £500 mark, apart from the Canon L at an eye watering £1150. Not read the tests, just grabbed the mag to check the prices etc. Equal top scorers though were a Pentax and a Tokina, both at £520.

They do produce great images, but I think the advice given above is well worth considering, getting an ultra wide angle. The Siggy 10-20 is a much more versatile lens and depending on your angle and composition can achieve some great wide effects of it's own.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's my final thought - I have a Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM lens. This is a very useful lanscape lens which gives a reasonable level of distortion at the wide end - how about such a useful lens like this with perhaps some sort of screw in filter giving a little bit of extra distortion rather than burning a fair few hundred quid on a Fish-eye lens.

Excellent advice few friends have this lens and fantastic


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

FWIW, I think you might have trouble finding a decent/branded fisheye lens for under £300, even second hand.

Not the most thrilling photo I've ever taken, but this is the wide end of the Sigma 10-20mm


IMG_1064 by puihungma, on Flickr

EDIT:
Other option. Buy a Lomo Fisheye if it's just for playing with.


CNV00060.JPG by puihungma, on Flickr


CNV00057.JPG by puihungma, on Flickr


CNV00018.JPG by puihungma, on Flickr


Penny (Lomo Fisheye) by Dom Broadley (Dominic Broadley), on Flickr


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Another factor to bear in mind is that when you see obviously Fish-eye lens photos from various top photographers these are 95% taken with lenses hired especially for the occasion. If you are serious in your need for Fish-eye images, why not plan what you want to do in advance, and if possible hire a lens for a day/weekend? Doing this will either get it out of your system, be something you can do now and again, or ... ... ... convince you that you really need to buy a Fish-eye lens.

In all seriousness, may I suggest that you spend the time and money learning more about conventional photography and perfecting your skills rather than heading for extreme special effects.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Canon Fit Fisheye lenses from WEX Online, the cheapest is the Sigma 15mm f2.8 EX DG Fisheye Lens at £474.95 which is the cheapest non grey import price in the UK.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for the advice, I'm open to options and after a quick glance at the 10-20mm it may look a better option for me.

I appreciate the help, and options given thanks.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Here's my final thought - I have a Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM lens. This is a very useful lanscape lens which gives a reasonable level of distortion at the wide end - how about such a useful lens like this with perhaps some sort of screw in filter giving a little bit of extra distortion rather than burning a fair few hundred quid on a Fish-eye lens.
> 
> Excellent advice few friends have this lens and fantastic


2nd'd!!

The Sigma 10-20mm is fantastic lens that can be used for all sorts of shots. I've had mine for about 6 months and use it all the time. Landscapes, cars etc. If you learn how it works you can minimise the distortion or crank it up for "special effect". I would imagine you'd use it far more than a fisheye.

I have a pretty basic camera and it has a fish eye distortion function in the camera menu. You apply it after the shots been taken. I find its great for a bit of an experiment.

I took this using the Sigma and the fisheye camera function. Its not great by any means but will give you an idea. I think I only slide the fisheye adjuster by one notch, you can go to about 8 for a more extreme effect.


Dunlichity Cows - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

B2ONGO said:


> 2nd'd!!
> 
> The Sigma 10-20mm is fantastic lens that can be used for all sorts of shots. I've had mine for about 6 months and use it all the time. Landscapes, cars etc. If you learn how it works you can minimise the distortion or crank it up for "special effect". I would imagine you'd use it far more than a fisheye.
> 
> ...


Really liking that, and so many good spots in the Highlands for taking pic's could you post up some car pics you have taken with this lens and what camera you using as want some justification to buy one, thanks Derek:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

You've converted me boys


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> You've converted me boys


Lol that was easy, I need one to


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> You've converted me boys


Phew, that's a relief. I was worried you'd go and buy something you wouldn't use much.

Trust me, you'll get lots of use from a 10-20mm in many ways, I love mine - it's my only non-Canon lens, but at £332 from Amazon (incl hood and case) as opposed to £615 for the Canon EF 10-22mm f3.5-4.5 USM lens also from Amazon it's a no-brainer.

A little tip - it's fantastic for panoramic pix using either the Canon PhotoStitch program or better still the panoramic function in PhotoShop. Just remember to use manual exposure or Exposure lock (The * button) to ensure all pix in the pamoramic are exposed to the same level.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Phew, that's a relief. I was worried you'd go and buy something you wouldn't use much.
> 
> Trust me, you'll get lots of use from a 10-20mm in many ways, I love mine - it's my only non-Canon lens, but at £332 from Amazon (incl hood and case) as opposed to £615 for the Canon EF 10-22mm f3.5-4.5 USM lens also from Amazon it's a no-brainer.
> 
> ...


Haha well made me see sense and show me what options i have open to me.

Thank you for the advice ill get back to you letting you know how i get on


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Really liking that, and so many good spots in the Highlands for taking pic's could you post up some car pics you have taken with this lens and what camera you using as want some justification to buy one, thanks Derek:thumb:


A Nikon d3100 mate. It's pretty much entry level DSLR but does me fine. If you click the photo and follow it to my Flickr page you'll see most of my recent photos are taken with the 10-20mm.

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

B2ONGO said:


> A Nikon d3100 mate. It's pretty much entry level DSLR but does me fine. If you click the photo and follow it to my Flickr page you'll see most of my recent photos are taken with the 10-20mm.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks i will do that tonight


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

You want to get a Samyang Fish eye.

They are around 100quid, and amazing optical quality.

It is a manual focus lens however but for the price, its hard to ignore.

http://www.photozone.de/canon-eos/526-samyang8f35eos


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Canon Fit Fisheye lenses from WEX Online, the cheapest is the Sigma 15mm f2.8 EX DG Fisheye Lens at £474.95 which is the cheapest non grey import price in the UK.


There's a Tamron for £349 on there.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Fisheye lenses are very much a one-trick pony. I sold my Tokina 10-17 on a photography forum once the novelty wore off and it changed hands another couple of times within 6 months on the same forum. Great for taking silly pics of your mates though.......


----------

